# Training pistols



## POTTERLABS (Apr 24, 2011)

I am new at this game of dog training on my own, since in the past I have not had the time to truly train my own dogs, but now things have changed.

So I would like some suggestions on which training (blank) gun you all would recommend and why? 22 cal, 32, or a 209.


M. Potter


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

GunX in a .209. They're the best...Why? They don't make a .22 pistol yet anyway.

.22 blanks are around $5.50 a hundred, 209 primers are about half that, depending where you buy them. .32 blanks are crazy expensive, like 60 cents apiece. 

You can buy GunX at various mail order dog suppliers or just scroll down to the bottom of this page...

Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Assuming you have a shotgun I would just get blanks for it. They are inexpensive and they can be modified to a degree to change how loud you want the shot to be. Recently I exposed my pup to gunfie and I started by taking the main charge out of the blank just leaving the primer in. Once I was certain he was comfortable with that then I moved to the full load at fifty yards and moved in from there.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

209's are the cheapest to operate and readily available at most gunshops, Bass Pro and Cabelas.
As for which pistol. GunX is the new standard for top quality and durabilty.

Joe


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

I love my .209 Alfa but I know owners of the .22 version that had a lot of problems with it.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

fuchsr said:


> I love my .209 Alfa but I know* owners of the .22 version that had a lot of problems with it*.


Interesting. I know some have posted problems I wonder if they have the .22 version?

I know of at least 5 people including myself who have the Alpha 209 since they came out, about 4-5 years ago, without a problem. 209 is the way to go.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had an Alpha 209 for 4 years or so. I have a GunX as well. GunX is THE way to go.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Where do you get primers for $2.75 per 100?


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

GunX in 209 primer is the way to go!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Gun X is excellent, well built and always works. The Thunder shotgun simulator is the best! It sounds like a shotgun and you only reload it once or twice per year.


----------



## jhixf564 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does GunX have a 22 on the drawing board. I like the 209's that my friends have, but I sure would like a 22 version so I could just buy one type of charge for pistol and BB's.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

waynenutt said:


> Where do you get primers for $2.75 per 100?


Actually that's conservative... Buy them 5000 at a time from your local "reloading nut." It's more like $23 a thousand for Cheddites. It takes a long time to shoot 5000 though.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

jhixf564 said:


> Does GunX have a 22 on the drawing board. I like the 209's that my friends have, but I sure would like a 22 version so I could just buy one type of charge for pistol and BB's.


Probably...they started out with the idea of making one. Try contacting Martin at GunX, he usually responds right away.


----------

